# Another help the newbie choose a machine post



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

I've been window shopping the internet for my first machine and have narrowed down my choices. I would greatly appreciate your comments and suggestions.

The availability of machines locally is quite limited and nothing has grabbed my fancy. Getting a machine serviced would require a trip to "The Big City" about two hours away (assuming I can get it seviced) so I weigh reliability much higher than features. My budget allows me to spend up to $400.

I'd be using it mostly for mending clothing and making household items. Were I to branch out I'd probably start quilting before making clothes from scratch.

Seems Janome has one of the better reputations at this time and of their offerings this is what I've come up with...

1) HD3000 A mechanical machine that is supposedly built to take a beating.

2) Sew Precise A discontinued model that won a Consumers Digest "Best Buy" recommendation

3) Model #1157525 A refurbished unit that probably has worked out any infant mortality, plus it's higher end machine discounted into my price range.

4) Model #7330 "Magnolia" Janome's most expensive machine in my budget.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Personally, I prefer to have two machines instead. 
I have an old cast iron Singer (well, okay, I have more than one, but theoretically only NEED one lol) that I use for 95% of my sewing and a $120 plastic wonder from WalMart for the rare occasion when I need fancy stitches. 

The better question is: What are you planning on using your machine for? 

I quilt which means I only need a straight, forward stitch. I also do occasional garment construction when also means I really only need a straight stitch machine...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The Magnolia - I've been told not to choose one = this from the dealer that I buy my Janome's from. It's not as robust as the HD3000 and SewPrecise. But, I have a friend that used it to start working on Ice Skating costumes until she got her industrial serger (she's commercial).

I would look for variable speed, stop up/down, and be able to lower the feed dogs is a nice option, but not necessary for decent sewing as you mentioned in OP. Also, the ability to go free arm

I know I've almost bought a SewPrecise before as a back up to my more expensive machines.

That refurbed 1157525 looks pretty good as it has the features I described before and you may get some good extras in feet and such with it.

The Mechanical HD-3000 sounds good, as mechanicals do not have the computer boards to worry about, but very little worry with computer boards if you remember to unplug when lightening is in the area.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

You've picked the right brand! Janome's are great machines, I have the 2139N.


----------

